

Best way to get a software job in Europe? - smharris65

I'm a newbie when it comes to working outside the U.S. so I don't know which job sites are the best to search, but I'd love to get a software development job in Europe(specifically for Java technologies). Granted, I don't speak multiple languages fluently so I may be at a disadvantage. What is the best way to find and apply for software jobs in Europe?
======
ballpark
I work for Accenture. I know they have a good presence in Europe, and lots of
Java jobs.

